

Please help! Anonymous Survey on Real-Time Analytics - zeit_geist
https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/infinipool.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHZlTzc3amUxck01bHBoX05XSHR1T0E6MQ

======
po
If you are using this survey to analyze your market potential I think you
should be careful with your wording.

First, I would avoid asking _Would you consider using…_ because it's not
really relevant to you. Any good business person would consider using whatever
you're building. I think it's better to ask: _Before starting this survey, had
you ever considered x_

Also, I think some of your terms (Real-time, analytics, public data stream)
are a bit jargony which means people might not understand them and abandon the
survey (thus skewing it to the opinions of people who understand) or worse,
think they know what they mean when they don't mean the same thing as what you
are talking about.

 _Edit_ : Also wanted to add that you should probably add an 'I don't know' or
'I can't answer this question' option to prevent people from abandoning and to
help determine which questions people don't understand.

~~~
zeit_geist
Po, thank you for your great hints. They are all highly appreciated. We will
rework our survey accordingly and repost it in some days.

------
johnm
Eek! Defaults are all "yes" == bad survey design!

~~~
mattmanser
Well, also not asking your company size, market or any other context also
shows bad survey design.

Also 'public data stream' seems a bad term. Google keywords tool seems to fit
that description to me.

~~~
simonsarris
Hell, even stock tickers fit the description of "public data stream"

------
brimpa
<30 seconds is considered real-time? At the company I used to work for, all
clients around the world had to get the same data in <1 second.

Does there exist a definition of "real-time" that can be used across
industries?

~~~
gbelote
Not really, it depends on the context and is somewhat of a relative word (like
"fast"). I personally interpret "real time" as "practically instant".

In the case of RT analytics, there's probably very small practical difference
between 1s and 30s: it's typically dwarfed by the reaction time of the
observer (what advantage is there in reacting 29s seconds sooner?).

In the case of something like a stock trading tool, 29s could make a huge
difference and it's not practically the same as knowing instantly.

